# HP laptop fan not running



## Boriel (Jun 16, 2008)

Heyas, I have an HP pavillion dv9000 laptop running windows XP SP 2, with all drivers up to date as far as I know, and I've recently noticed that my fan has stopped running. I searched for other posts and found a similar one which referred me to Speed Fan, and if I go to Configure, under the fans tab, no fans are showing up.

My laptop still is under warranty, but every time it gets sent off they end up reloaded, which is quite a pain considering the amount of software I have on here. If at all possible, I'd like to be able to fix the fan so it automatically runs, manually control it, or find a solution that doesn't involve me sending off my laptop for the three or four weeks it takes HP to fix it...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

SpeedFan may not help in controlling your fan, not in laptops AFAIK. what it can do is to monitor your temps. with SpeedFan program installed, you can monitor the temperatures of the CPU. if the fan is not running, you will notice a rise in temperature in fact, your system will be shutting off before you know it.


----------



## Boriel (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, my laptop didn't shut off with my CPU reaching 70C and graphics card around 60C...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

here are some questions to give us a clear picture:

when you power ON, do you hear the fan spin a few seconds then stop?
 does your laptop shut off after minutes of normal use (1 to 60mins)?
 with SpeedFan installed, what is the highest temperature were you able to get?


----------



## Boriel (Jun 16, 2008)

With my laptop powering up, it started spinning for a few seconds, nothing more, my laptop does shut off if it gets overheated, or at least has before; and these are my current temperatures (Which are around or very close to the highest that I've seen):
GPU: 58C
HD0: 48C
Temp1: 52C
Core 0: 50C
Core 1: 50C
Core: 68C
Ambient: 0C

Processor: 2.00 gigahertz Intel Core 2 Duo
Board: Quanta 30BD 66.40
Bus Clock: 667 megahertz
BIOS: Hewlett-Packard F.29 11/13/2007


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try cleaning the vents and heatsink if this does not help, open the laptop up and apply fresh thermal paste. if that does not help also, consider getting a new fan.


----------

